
The Secret History of the Aeron Chair - whalesalad
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/design/2012/11/aeron_chair_history_herman_miller_s_office_staple_was_originally_designed.html
======
dakrisht
Nice read. Great chair. Probably the best work chair out there. I can't
imagine working long hours on anything else.

